# Most Recoil-Proof Scope?



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

In your experience, what is the most durable scope for a magnum caliber rifle in terms of being able to withstand heavy recoil. Which scopes would you recommend/ not recommend? Looking for a scope for a 338 Win Mag. Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Any of the major manufactures should suit you. I am a Leupold fan and have a VXIII 3.5x10 on my .340 Weatherby, but Nikon, Vortex, Bushnell, Redfield come to mind right off the top. I personally don't like Tasco, or Simmons, I've seen too many of their crosshairs get knocked off their attachments.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Leupold leaves no doubt. Any other high end should be fine. If you want to see something cool, look up the shock testing machine that Leupold uses to proof their scopes. Fail safe and military tested.-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Burris with Posi-lock


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Leupold, final answer.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a fan of Zeiss, very well built and great low-light visibility through it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only ones that I have ever heard of having problems are the cheaper ones; I think any of your quality glass will be fine; I have not heard of any issues with anything over about $150. It seems like the only issues are the economical brands.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I have done my homework, just thought I would ask for opinions. Burris and Vortex are what I am considering. I can't afford Zeiss or Swarovski, so those are out. Leupold don't seem to be worth the money compared to the Burris and Vortex. Any recommendations for bases and rings?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Leupold don't seem to be worth the money compared to the Burris and Vortex. Any recommendations for bases and rings?


I agree on the Lupeys, I don't get all of the hype. I like the Warne bases and rings; Burris also has some nice ones that have six screws on each ring; probably not a bad idea with a magnum. I shoot the Warnes on my 300WSM and like them so far.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I agree on the Lupeys, I don't get all of the hype.


My dad had a horse kick his rifle and broke the rear bell right off. They sent it into Leupold who fixed it for free and sent it back. FAN FOR LIFE!

They are also:










Burris scopes used to be, not any longer.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

woollybugger said:


> Thanks for the responses. I have done my homework, just thought I would ask for opinions. Burris and Vortex are what I am considering. I can't afford Zeiss or Swarovski, so those are out. Leupold don't seem to be worth the money compared to the Burris and Vortex. Any recommendations for bases and rings?


I guess eyes can vary among shooters, but, myself having spent many hours behind the scope find it very obvious as to what all the hype about Leupold is. In fact, I would say that they are the best offering in their price range for a hunting scope. I have shot Leupold and others in hunting class competition and find that by shot number 15, my eye can attest to the value of the clarity and optical advantage of the Leupold scopes. Another reason, EYE RELIEF. Look it up and compare Leupold to others. Remeber that minute numbers make a big difference here especially from hunting positions. Another reason, no questions lifetime warranty and top notch service. They will literally send you a new scope from Oregon USA even if the damage is your fault. They have done it for me, and overnight because it was the middle of the season. Another reason. These scopes are field toughest bar none. I have seen their testing process for durability, waterproofing, and fog resistance. I consider these scopes fail safe barring the type of impact that would destroy any scope on earth. This toughness is manifest in the scopes that I have that are pushing 30 years old and still function like the day they were new. Another reason. Leupold has listened to generations of sportsmen, shooters, and tactical users refining their lines to offer the best scope for your specific use.

I could go on but will rest there for now. Don't get me wrong, there are other good scopes, but none that I have found to have anything on Leupold especially for sporting use. Bottom line, do your research, pick the appropriate Leupold. It will serve you for the rest of your life and be a great inheritance for your kids. Oh and they hold their resale value best too if you decide to upgrade.

I have bought many brands of scope over the years and one thing is universally true, Leupold has given me the best overall service and value bar none.

Buy Warne rings and bases. They will last as long as your Leupold scope.----SS


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't speak for the expensive scopes; I've never had the funds to try one. I can however tell you that Leapers makes a very good scope for the money and are supposedly rated for about anything. I can tell you they hold up perfectly on a magnum springer air rifle and they kill shotgun scopes that say they are shock prof. So they are tough.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

MOST durable? I'd go with Nightforce. We had Nightforce scopes on our M107s (.50 BMG) and they took some abuse, big-time. Nightforce isn't cheap, but they are, IMHO, the most durable.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Love my Burris Fullfield II 4.5x14x42 that I have mounted on my 300 wm. I put 100's of rounds down range with it and can still shoot sub moa groups.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Leupold. No doubt about it. Not to mention they track the best in my opinion when compared to Burris, Bushnell, Vortex, Nikon, etc.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

For rings get the Burris extreme tactical rings. I use these on my 338 lapuas and they are great. These are the ones that Huge 29 was talking about with the 6 screws. 
http://www.burrisoptics.com/xtrrings.html

I am also a big Vortex fan. I have Nightforce, Leupold, Vortex, Burris XTR scopes. I am happy with all my scopes, but the Vortex seem to be the best bang for the buck on the market. Cameraland in NY sells there demos every 2-3 months and the prices are great when the sell them, plus you still get the lifetime no fault warranty.
Cheers!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Paladin said:


> MOST durable? I'd go with *Nightforce*. We had Nightforce scopes on our M107s (.50 BMG) and they took some abuse, big-time. Nightforce isn't cheap, but they are, IMHO, the most durable.


Absolutely NO comparison. High end Leupys are dang close though.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Pinetree said:


> For rings get the Burris extreme tactical rings. I use these on my 338 lapuas and they are great. These are the ones that Huge 29 was talking about with the 6 screws.
> http://www.burrisoptics.com/xtrrings.html
> 
> I am also a big Vortex fan. I have Nightforce, Leupold, Vortex, Burris XTR scopes. I am happy with all my scopes, but the Vortex seem to be the best bang for the buck on the market. *Cameraland* in NY sells there demos every 2-3 months and the prices are great when the sell them, plus you still get the lifetime no fault warranty.
> Cheers!


They are some wonderful people to deal with, i had some minor issue's with a set of Minox bino's a while ago, after a brief discussion about what was going on they had a tracking number for me for the replacements and issued a call tag for the "defective" ones. AWESOME customer service!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Paladin said:


> MOST durable? I'd go with Nightforce. We had Nightforce scopes on our M107s (.50 BMG) and they took some abuse, big-time. Nightforce isn't cheap, but they are, IMHO, the most durable.


Lisa and I have four of these scopes on various guns. One of them has been to Alaska many times, endured some brutal trips and has never had a problem.

I used to think of Leupold as...well...meh, until I put one on my go-to gun, my 300 Weatherby Accumark. The eye relief was a little longer than the Zeiss I had on it which made shooting more comfortable. I can hold it loosely and shoot it better without worrying about getting smacked like I did with the Zeiss. For the money Leupold and Vipers are hard to beat. I'm siding with Springville, buy a Leupold. Or a Viper.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Absolutely NO comparison. High end Leupys are dang close though.


Lisa has a Mark 4, 8.5x25 on her 6.5x284 long range gun and side by side next to my Nightforce it's pretty close.


----------

